# (Free) New and looking to improve my writing!



## Zachary Carl Henry (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey there I havn't written anything for anyone before, but im looking to get better and figured someone here would be interested. Im willing to do pretty much anything in terms of fetish, besides underaged and general things that are illegal.

Im not charging but definetly can only take one spot at a time! So first come first serve! My work may be sloppy but thats why im doing this for free! Please message me and let me know what you want. As far as length I don't plan on anything to long, but if I feel it, who knows.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 15, 2020)

This still open?


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (Jun 15, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> This still open?


Yes it is!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 15, 2020)

Any experience with romantic scenes?


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (Jun 15, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Any experience with romantic scenes?


I have very little experience at all beside college papers and roleplay, though I was told by teachers im a good writer when I put my mind to it, hence why im doing this for free


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not asking for NSFW, just an intimate moment between a couple of my characters. 

Second question, you a pokemon fan?


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (Jun 16, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> I'm not asking for NSFW, just an intimate moment between a couple of my characters.
> 
> Second question, you a pokemon fan?


I am a decent fan, no a huge one, though have a good general knowledge of it.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 16, 2020)

Well the main characters are a battle scarred houndoom and a very sweet glaceon. Know those?


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (Jun 16, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Well the main characters are a battle scarred houndoom and a very sweet glaceon. Know those?


Yeah I know those two well enough


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 16, 2020)

(The more I type this, the more nervous I get) 

Should I send you the original story so you get a good idea of the kind of mons they are?


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (Jun 16, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> (The more I type this, the more nervous I get)
> 
> Should I send you the original story so you get a good idea of the kind of mons they are?


You are welcome too pm me about any details you want


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 16, 2020)

Just did


----------

